# Greenmount Hotel, Burntisland Nov08



## escortmad79 (Nov 23, 2008)

I stumbled across this one completely by accident whilst searching Multimaps! I was searching for a future explore location when I spotted what looked like a huge derelict site on the map so decided to go & check it out!

When I arrived I discovered that it was the remains of a large hote!!l 
I didn't venture in though due to the close proximity of a bungalow on the site & not sure whether anyone was in & when walking around the perimeter wall I'm sure I saw a fooking huge dog bounding across the site in the direction of the mobile home!!






Closeness of the bungalow:








Here is the mobile home on site (Perhaps this was where the lower class of guest stayed! 




Not sure how long it's been derelict but judging by the size of trees growing within the shell, it's been a fair while!




Even the outside wall is ornate:


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 23, 2008)

You have been busy recently.

I quite fancy a visit to this too.


----------



## foz101 (Nov 23, 2008)

There are a few interesting things in Burntisland.....


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2008)

That looks really interesting. Be great to see some more pics, especially closer-up, if you plan on going back.
Nice find.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 23, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> You have been busy recently.
> 
> I quite fancy a visit to this too.



Perks of not having a job 

Wouldn't mind a closer look but with the bungalow being on the site, you need to time it just right


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 23, 2008)

foz101 said:


> There are a few interesting things in Burntisland.....


Found a few other things around Burntisland


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 24, 2008)

Swingball in the garden!


----------

